# 2x male gerbils - 3 years old - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: male
Age(s): 3 years
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets. 
Will the group be split: No. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: These boys are very friendly and do not mind being handled at all.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm keen to find these boys a nice retirement home asap. They are sweet little things and just want someone to care for them for however they have long left.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh if I had a spare tank I'd so have these boys, all I have is a stupid rotastak right now *kicks it*!!

I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are now in a new home


----------

